# Cantatas of J.S. Bach



## Winterreisender

The Cantatas of Bach had long been a repertoire which I felt rather overwhelmed by; it was difficult to know where to begin with such a substantial body of work! So I recently acquired the complete Gardiner cantata box set (one of the best purchases I've ever made!) and am listening to the whole cycle, one disc a week according to the liturgical calendar, whilst reading the book _The Cantatas of J.S. Bach_ by Alfred Dürr, which contains some very interesting explanations. I find this repertoire endlessly fascinating and I hope to become more and more familiar with it.

So I suppose I wanted to ask you, What are your favourite cantatas by Bach? What do you like about them? How do you go about listening to them? Or if you dislike the cantatas, feel free to tell us why. (I can understand if the endless recitative and the repetitive chorales aren't to everyone's taste!). Any comments, observations, comparisons would be much appreciated!

I would make a poll of favourite cantatas but one is not allowed 200 options, and there aren't any "obvious" choices to pull out, I don't think 

Thanks.


----------



## Winterreisender

There are so many to choose from but, from the ones I have heard recently, a few favourites are:

BWV 81, _Jesus Schläft, Was Soll Ich Hoffen?_ ("Jesus Sleeps, What Shall I Hope For?"): This is one of Bach's more dramatic, almost operatic cantatas. It deals with the story of Jesus calming the storm, and therefore contains two great arias ("Die schäumenden Wellen von Belials Bächen" and "Schweig, aufgetürmtes Meer!") which are both suitably tumultuous! This is contrasted however with a calming Vox Christi arisoso section. The theological message is obvious, but musically the contrast makes for a very rounded and satisfying structure.

BWV 92, _Ich hab in Gottes Herz und Sinn_ ("I have in God's Heart and Mind"): This is favourite particularly on the strength of the aria "Meinem Hirten bleib ich treu" which is a charming little piece with a stepping dance rhythm, accompanied by oboe and plucked strings, a combination which sounds wonderfully innocent and fragile.


----------



## Gilberto

I have had the box set of complete works of J.S. Bach (Rilling) for a number of years but stayed away from the vocal works until a couple months ago.

My approach to listening to them has been by disc, which has been arranged numerically by BWV. I found a site http://www.bach-cantatas.com/ and I read up on the overview and discussion before hearing each piece.

I can't comment on which are my favorites yet (I'm only up in the 20's so far) but my mind has bookmarked #8 already.


----------



## Muse Wanderer

Oh the cantatas by JS Bach are astonishing! Each and every one I have listened to are a work of upmost brilliance.

I started my cantata adventure few months ago. The decision to start off with Suzuki's set was based on the excellent sound and consistently good instrumentation and singers. Suzuki uses period instrument and the cantatas are set chronoligically with the earliest compositions first. I then like to listen to the same cantatas by Gardiner, Rilling, Koopman and Richter.

Gardiner's production is also excellent and a close second. To my ears Suzuki has brighter acoustics that fit very well with the cantatas. The pitch of the instruments is at A=465, a brighter sound which also favours female voices. Rilling set is fairly good but the modern intruments don't fit in as well and the singers tend to be too operatic at times. Koopman has some excellent singers but the music is not as upbeat as Suzuki or Gardiner. Richter was my introduction to Bach's best known vocal works and I respect whatever he touches, and his 75 cantata box is a great addition to my collection.

I have so far listened intently to Suzuki's first four volumes and every single bar is my favourite. My experience is still limited and I am taking my time to enjoy every disc before moving on. Cantatas worth mention include:

BWV 4 - 'Christ lag in Todesbanden' is one of his earliest and a good start to Suzuki's set

BWV 12 - the 2nd movmenet 'Weinen Klagen Sorgen Sagen' was chilling to say the least. 
Bach adapted it to his B minor Mass Crucifixus so it sounded very familiar on first listen:





BWV131 - 'Ich Harre Des Herrn' gets better with every listen





BWV 106 - Actus tragicus , 'Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit'. The cantata is described as beautiful and fragile by many scholars. Well fitting for a funeral ode it was allegedly written for.

BWV 162 'Ach, ich sehe, itzt, da ich aur Hochzeit gehe' 
BWV 182 'Himmelskonig, sei willkommen'
Felt like being physically hit by the sound emanating from these two, lying in my bed at 2am. It was an astounding experience!

BWV 54 - Arie 'Widerstehe doch der Sunde'. Suzuki's take is faster paced than others but oh my how good it sounds with an excellent alto singer!


----------



## Art Rock

My favourite.


----------



## Eschbeg

BWV 61 has one of my favorite Bach arias: "Offne dich, mein ganzes Herz."


----------



## Llyranor

I loooooove Bach's cantatas. I think they are my favorite works of his now. In this past year I've been slowly exploring the Koopman set (nearing the last few discs now), which I highly recommend.

I've also recently bought the Gardiner set after listening to his BBC Bach documentary. I was so enamored by the cantatas that I had absolutely no reservations about doubledipping into another large set.

As to which I like most..... oh my, where to start...?


----------



## LancsMan

I seem to be in a minority here. The cantatas are not my favourite of Bach's works. In the religious works I prefer the Passions and Masses. I do love many sections of the cantatas, and I haven't heard any where near enough of them to be confident in my judgement. So I may change my mind in the future.


----------



## tdc

I want to spend more time on these masterful works, to get to know them better than I do, but there are so many of them! My favorites for some time now have been BWV 198 and BWV 82:

BWV 198






BWV 82


----------



## ArtMusic

Reality is they are all unique little gems. I was listening to BWV29 this morning and always get swept away by the organ concerto sinfonia.


----------



## quercus robur

Most of them are my favourites. Anyway I'll try to name some of the very best:
BWV 9,34,51,54,61,63,66,68,74,76,82,90,104,105,119,120,123,127,140,146,147,159,161,167,171,172,175,182,195,197,199.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Winterreisender said:


> The Cantatas of Bach had long been a repertoire which I felt rather overwhelmed by; it was difficult to know where to begin with such a substantial body of work! ..... and am listening to the whole cycle, one disc a week according to the liturgical calendar
> 
> So I suppose I wanted to ask you, What are your favourite cantatas by Bach? What do you like about them? How do you go about listening to them?


A very good question, Sir

I have the Teldec set and like you, I feel a little overawed by the 60 discs and was hoping to be enlightened by replies to the question Winterreisender posed ... but unfortunately ..... well ..... with the exception of a couple of comments above, I think I'll continue to dip in at random through this treasure trove (as I don't have the inclination to be disciplined enough to follow the liturgical year)


----------



## quercus robur

A suggestion for Headphone Hermit:
Listen to the cantatas in chronological order.
Mühlhausen cantatas (They sound very different from the rest. They follow the late 17th century German tradition)
Weimar cantatas (Once Bach had encountered Vivaldi's concertos, his style (and musical forms) changed to "the Bach style")
Köthen cantatas (Bach turned these secular cantatas into church cantatas in Leipzig)
Leipzig cantatas (in chronological order again)


----------



## Winterreisender

Thanks for all the thoughtful replies so far. I like what I just heard of 131, 61, 54 and 29.



Headphone Hermit said:


> I have the Teldec set and like you, I feel a little overawed by the 60 discs and was hoping to be enlightened by replies to the question Winterreisender posed ... but unfortunately ..... well ..... with the exception of a couple of comments above, I think I'll continue to dip in at random through this treasure trove (as I don't have the inclination to be disciplined enough to follow the liturgical year)


The advantage of following the liturgical year is that you can see how Bach goes about addressing the same bible verses on different occasions. For example cantatas 73 ("Lord, do with me as you will), 72 ("Everything follows God's will") and 111 ("What God wills, may it always happen") are all textually related and on each occasion Bach develops a sort of leitmotif out of the important phrase "wie du willst" ("as you wish") or something similar. The message is about surrounding to God's will. Given that the cantatas were originally written to serve an exegetical function, I personally need to know the biblical context to fully appreciate what Bach is saying, otherwise it can sound like endless meaningless recitative. I can understand if the religiosity of the cantatas might be off-putting for some. I personally am not religious, but listening to these cantatas tempts me to reconsider. 

By the way, the disadvantage of following the liturgical year is that Lent has just started, which means no cantatas for a few weeks! Will have to listen to the secular ones, instead


----------



## GiulioCesare

No (explicit) mention of BWV 140 yet? Sleepers, wake!


----------



## DavidA

GiulioCesare said:


> No (explicit) mention of BWV 140 yet? Sleepers, wake!


Sorry, I'd dozed off! :lol:


----------



## Rach d minor

My favorite religious cantata is BWV 140 "Wachet Auf", it became my favorite after I heard a lecture by Dr. Robert Greenberg,
If we're just talking cantatas then the Coffee Cantata.


----------



## nightscape

No mention of 208? I know it's popular for the "Sheep May Safely Graze" section, but I really enjoy the whole Cantata.


----------



## Guest

^My guess is that, given this was posted in the religious music section, they are focusing more on the religious than the secular cantatas. 208 is wonderful, though.


----------



## Oskaar

I have just started listening to his cantatas, and I do it with high quality living youtube videos. Watching the performances is entertaining, and there is so much good stuff out there. Here is one example


----------



## science

My favorite by far is #82 "Ich habe genug." There is an EMI disk with Hans Hötter singing it... blows me away. I "habe genug" too when I hear that.


----------



## mila

*Bwv 109*

Wonderful Aria from BWV 109
"Der Heiland kennet ja die Seinen"






4. Recit. (A)

Compose thyself, thou doubt-beridden heart, 
For Jesus still doth wonders work! 
The eyes of faith e'en yet shall witness 
God's healing pow'r; 
Though the fulfillment distant seem, 
Thou canst, indeed, rely upon his promise.

5. Aria (A)

The Savior knows, indeed, his people, 
Whene'er their hope doth helpless lie. 
When flesh and will within them quarrel, 
He shall himself yet stand beside them, 
That at the last their faith triumph.


----------



## Schumann

1. Bach: Cantata #138, BWV 138, "Warum Betrübst Du Dich, Mein Herz" - 1. Warum Betrübst Du Dich, Mein Herz
2. Bach: Cantata #57, BWV 57, "Selig Ist Der Mann" - 3. Ich Wünschte Mir Den Tod
3. Bach: Cantata #27, BWV 27, "Wer Weiss, Wie Nahe Mir Mein Ende" - 1. Wer Weiss, Wie Nahe Mir Mein Ende


----------



## SimonNZ

science said:


> My favorite by far is #82 "Ich habe genug." There is an EMI disk with Hans Hötter singing it... blows me away. I "habe genug" too when I hear that.


Hard to believe now it was never released on lp: originally a set of much praised 78s in 1950, then entirely unknown throughout the next four decades, then released on cd in 1990.


----------



## SONNET CLV

I still recall that as a youth I wanted nothing to do with the music of Bach, especially those boring old cantatas. Had you told me then that someday I would own four complete sets of the Cantatas and dozens of individual disc recordings aside from the sets, I would have proclaimed you ready for the nut house. Boy! Was I stupid then. But, live and learn.

I'm not by practice a religious fellow, but I do try to fit in at least one Bach Cantata into my music listening sessions every Sunday. "If it's Sunday, it's Bach Cantata day," to paraphrase David Gregory over there at NBC. I generally enjoy listening to the Cantata with score in hand. I have quite a few of the scores on hand, and the local college library has an entire collection I utilize; and these are currently on-line, too.

The range of the Cantatas is staggering and I listen in awe to each and every one. But _Ich habe genug_, BWV 82, remains an especial favorite. That work defines the sublime. ("Ich habe genug" is also the one thing I seem unable to say when faced with the opportunity to purchase another set of Complete Bach Cantatas.)

My most recent addition to my Bach collection is the splendid Gardiner's _2000 Bach Pilgrimage_ box set in which each individual disc is housed in a slipcase featuring a haunting portrait by photographer Steve McCurry. I can't wait till Sunday!


----------



## science

SimonNZ said:


> Hard to believe now it was never released on lp: originally a set of much praised 78s in 1950, then entirely unknown throughout the next four decades, then released on cd in 1990.


That _is_ interesting. I'm glad I didn't have to wait around for it!


----------



## randy woolf

it would be easier to make a list of my less favorite cantatas! almost all of them are masterpieces, in my opinion. i agree with all who live the gardiner set, thought there are other great ones. i enjoy Rilling's, and this week got some by Philippe Herreweghe that are wonderful. if i HAD to pick a few favorite ones, 'Ein Feste Burg', 'Christ Lag In Todesbanden', and "Ich steh mit einem Fuss im Grabe".


----------



## Fugue Meister

I've seen BWV. 82 Ich Have Genug, listed a few times but no one has listed another favorite of mind BWV. 39 Brich den Hungrigen dein brot. Some others I enjoy are BWV. 78 & 227. 

What I love about the cantatas are the rich, organic-feeling, textures and miraculous contrapuntal writing. Bach and Newton the only super humans the world has ever known.


----------



## PatF

I've by no means listened to all Bach's cantatas, but know this one, a joyful, light soprano solo, no. 51:




Otherwise, the opening of Watchet Auf, with the interweaving themes and build up to those top notes - that's my favourite.


----------



## Bulldog

Each of Bach's cantatas is so masterful that highlighting one or two of them would be as difficult for me as highlighting a couple of pieces from Bach's WTC. I know I can't do it (and don't want to).


----------



## Alypius

Like winterreisender, I find myself overwhelmed by the sheer size of Bach's Cantatas. While I know a few of them well, I have not listened to them sufficiently to sort out what I most enjoy. (Whenever I listen to them, I do enjoy them). I hope to take a little time in the upcoming weeks and spend some more and better time with them. In the meantime, I took a little time this morning to collect what have been recommended thus far (and by whom). 

BWV 1 - 'Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern' (winterreisender)
BWV 4 - 'Christ lag in Todesbanden' (‘Christ lay in death's bonds’) (Muse Wanderer)
BWV 9 – ‘Es ist das Heil uns kommen her’ (‘It is our salvation come here to us’) (querus)
BWV 12 - 'Weinen Klagen Sorgen Sagen' (‘Weeping, lamenting, worrying, fearing’) (esp. 2nd mvt.) (Muse Wanderer)
BWV 27 – ‘Wer Weiss, Wie Nahe Mir Mein Ende’ (‘Who knows how near to me my end?’) (esp. 1st mvt.) (Schumann)
BWV 29 – ‘Wir danken dir, Gott’ (‘We thank you, God, we thank you’) (ArtMusic)
BWV 39 – ‘Brich den Hungrigen dein brot’ (‘Break your bread for the hungry’) (Fugue Meister)
BWV 51 – ‘Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen’ (‘Exult in God in all lands’) (PatF) 
BWV 54 - 'Widerstehe doch der Sunde' (‘Just resist sin’) (Muse Wanderer, quercus)
BWV 57 – ‘Selig Ist Der Mann’ (‘Blessed is the man’) (esp. 3rd mvt.) (Schumann)
BWV 61 – ‘Offne dich, mein ganzes Herz’ (‘Now come, Savior of the heathens’) (Eschbeg, quercus)
BWV 81 – ‘Jesus Schläft, Was Soll Ich Hoffen?’ (‘Jesus sleeps, what shall I hope for?’) (winterreisender)
BWV 82 – ‘Ich habe genug’ (tdc, quercus robur, science, Fugue Meister)
BWV 84 - 'Ich bin vergnügt mit meinem Glücke' (winterreisender)
BWV 92 – ‘Ich hab in Gottes Herz und Sinn’ ('I have in God‘s Heart and Mind')
BWV 106 - 'Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit'. (Muse Wanderer)
BWV 109 – ‘Der Heiland kennet ja die Seinen’ (mila)
BWV 120 – ‘Gott, man lobet dich in der Stille’ (querus)
BWV 123 – ‘Liebster Immanuel, Herzog der Frommen,’ (querus)
BWV 138 – ‘Warum Betrübst Du Dich, Mein Herz’ (esp. 1st) (Schumann)
BWV 140 – ‘Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme’ (GiulioCesare, Rach, querus)
BWV 159 – ‘Sehet, wir gehn hinauf gen Jerusalem’ (querus)
BWV 162 - 'Ach, ich sehe, itzt, da ich aur Hochzeit gehe' (Muse Wanderer)
BWV 171 – ‘Gott, wie dein Name, so ist auch dein Ruhm’ (querus)
BWV 182 - 'Himmelskonig, sei willkommen' (Muse Wanderer, quercus)
BWV 195 – ‘Dem gerechten muss das licht’ (querus)
BWV 198 – ‘Laß, Fürstin, laß noch einen Strahl’ (tdc)

Others recommended by quercus robur:
BWV 34,51,63,66,68,74,76,90,104,105,119,127,146,147,161,167,172,175,197,199.

Anyone wish to recommend others, or second others?


----------



## Winterreisender

Thanks for doing that, Alypius! It is interesting to see which ones get repeated mentions; "Ich habe genug" and "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme" seem to be the most popular so far, and perhaps deservedly soon. The former captures Bach and his most intimate, the latter at his most triumphant.

If we are making a list of the most recommended ones, I suppose BWV 147 _Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben_deserves a mention simply because it is so well known (and deservedly so... the famous "Jesu Joy of Man's Desiring" chorale is one of Bach's most iconic melodies).

BWV 1 _Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern_ is also a favorite; this one stands out for its rich orchestration with prominent horns and a joyous opening chorus.

There are of course loads of other memorable arias, e.g. "Ich esse mit Freuden mein weniges Brot" from BWV 84 _Ich bin vergnügt mit meinem Glücke_. This is another elegant dance number, suitably understated, thus reflecting the cantata's message of self-sufficiency.


----------



## Alypius

Winterreisender, Thanks for getting this thread rolling. I hope my compilation proves helpful. I'll go back and add your latest recommendations to the list (while I can still edit my earlier post).

Over on the "Current Listening" thread, I see many who listen to various Cantatas and to a wide variety of performances of the Cantatas. (I'm in awe of the range of performances that Simon regularly cites). Besides recommended individual cantatas, I would appreciate hearing reflections on the relative merits of various cycles. The two most recent that I know of (and have heard a bit of) are:

John Eliot Gardiner / English Baroque Soloists / Monteverdi Choir (56 discs) (Soli Deo Gloria, 2013) (which gathers the live performances from his early 2000s "Bach Pilgrimage")










Masaaki Suzuki / Bach Collegium Japan (55 Discs) (BIS)










Both of these are clearly enormous achievements.

A few possible questions:
*What cycle(s) do you favor? Why?
*Are there outstanding performances of individual cantatas that you especially recommend?


----------



## Winterreisender

I tend to listen to the Gardiner. I chose this set over the Suzuki simply because it was available as a complete box set. I imagine a Suzuki box set will follow shortly now that the cycle is finished.

I have no complaints with the Gardiner whatsoever, which is why I am rarely inspired to look elsewhere. Despite some of his critics dismissing his renderings as too sanitised/polished, I think Bach profits enormously from the immaculate production.

The only other cycle I have heard extensively was Leusink on Brilliant, which I listened to before acquiring Gardiner. Some reviewers have praised this cycle as being more authentic, which is perhaps a polite way of saying a bit more "rough and ready" with a few weaker performances, perhaps reflecting the rapid turnaround of new cantatas under Bach himself 

Well either way, I might as well mention this excellent cycle of the Secular Cantatas from Peter Schreier, which contains immaculate singing throughout and excellently complements any of the above:









What is your preference?


----------



## Guest

Alypius said:


> Winterreisender, Thanks for getting this thread rolling. I hope my compilation proves helpful. I'll go back and add your latest recommendations to the list (while I can still edit my earlier post).
> 
> Over on the "Current Listening" thread, I see many who listen to various Cantatas and to a wide variety of performances of the Cantatas. (I'm in awe of the range of performances that Simon regularly cites). Besides recommended individual cantatas, I would appreciate hearing reflections on the relative merits of various cycles. The two most recent that I know of (and have heard a bit of) are:
> 
> John Eliot Gardiner / English Baroque Soloists / Monteverdi Choir (56 discs) (Soli Deo Gloria, 2013) (which gathers the live performances from his early 2000s "Bach Pilgrimage")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masaaki Suzuki / Bach Collegium Japan (55 Discs) (BIS)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of these are clearly enormous achievements.
> 
> A few possible questions:
> *What cycle(s) do you favor? Why?
> *Are there outstanding performances of individual cantatas that you especially recommend?


I think, in general, the response you are going to get is that they are both very good. Some like one, some another, some both. They are both very good. The performers are excellent, the conductors are excellent, and the sonics are likely to be excellent. It comes down really just to personal preference. As for standout ones, there certainly are some cantatas better known than others, but as for performance, one of the nice things about these is the uniformity of quality. If you can sample, sample, and get a feel for yourself as to which you prefer. I, personally, prefer the Suzuki - I have many of his Bach recordings, including solo keyboard works, and am very much a fan. His recordings of the St. John Passion and Mass in B Minor are also excellent.


----------



## Lukecash12

My two favorites are _wachet auf_ and _herr gehe nicht_, for beautiful arias and chorales. Their choruses are great but the chorales and arias really set them apart for me. Whoever recommended Bach Collegium has tastes very similar to mine in terms of HIP performances, yet names like Karl Richter and Scherchen still tug at me when it comes to Bach's Cantatas.

P.S. Suzuki's St. John Passion is heavenly, I wish there were more performances in my collection like that, with less choristers. Gardiner uses too many for me, too much warbling vibrato instead of clear counterpoint.


----------



## GioCar

Bulldog said:


> Each of Bach's cantatas is so masterful that highlighting one or two of them would be as difficult for me as highlighting a couple of pieces from Bach's WTC. I know I can't do it (and don't want to).


In November 2013 I started to listen to the whole set, one cantata per day (almost), from the Suzuki cycle. 
I have been taking some preparation before each listening, by reading the CD booklets (the BIS ones are very well done) and by looking here http://www.jsbachcantatas.com/

I am close to the end of my "project", being at volume No 52 (out of 55)










I fully second what Bulldog wrote before.


----------



## Stargazer

Bach's cantatas are some of his best compositions! I haven't listened to all of them by any means, but I really enjoy most of the ones I have listened to. Thus far my favorite is BWV199.


----------



## Fugue Meister

Alypius said:


> Like winterreisender, I find myself overwhelmed by the sheer size of Bach's Cantatas. While I know a few of them well, I have not listened to them sufficiently to sort out what I most enjoy. (Whenever I listen to them, I do enjoy them). I hope to take a little time in the upcoming weeks and spend some more and better time with them. In the meantime, I took a little time this morning to collect what have been recommended thus far (and by whom).
> 
> BWV 1 - 'Wie schön leuchtet der Morgenstern' (winterreisender)
> BWV 4 - 'Christ lag in Todesbanden' ('Christ lay in death's bonds') (Muse Wanderer)
> BWV 9 - 'Es ist das Heil uns kommen her' ('It is our salvation come here to us') (querus)
> BWV 12 - 'Weinen Klagen Sorgen Sagen' ('Weeping, lamenting, worrying, fearing') (esp. 2nd mvt.) (Muse Wanderer)
> BWV 27 - 'Wer Weiss, Wie Nahe Mir Mein Ende' ('Who knows how near to me my end?') (esp. 1st mvt.) (Schumann)
> BWV 29 - 'Wir danken dir, Gott' ('We thank you, God, we thank you') (ArtMusic)
> BWV 39 - 'Brich den Hungrigen dein brot' ('Break your bread for the hungry') (Fugue Meister)
> BWV 51 - 'Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen' ('Exult in God in all lands') (PatF)
> BWV 54 - 'Widerstehe doch der Sunde' ('Just resist sin') (Muse Wanderer, quercus)
> BWV 57 - 'Selig Ist Der Mann' ('Blessed is the man') (esp. 3rd mvt.) (Schumann)
> BWV 61 - 'Offne dich, mein ganzes Herz' ('Now come, Savior of the heathens') (Eschbeg, quercus)
> BWV 81 - 'Jesus Schläft, Was Soll Ich Hoffen?' ('Jesus sleeps, what shall I hope for?') (winterreisender)
> BWV 82 - 'Ich habe genug' (tdc, quercus robur, science, Fugue Meister)
> BWV 84 - 'Ich bin vergnügt mit meinem Glücke' (winterreisender)
> BWV 92 - 'Ich hab in Gottes Herz und Sinn' ('I have in God's Heart and Mind')
> BWV 106 - 'Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit'. (Muse Wanderer)
> BWV 109 - 'Der Heiland kennet ja die Seinen' (mila)
> BWV 120 - 'Gott, man lobet dich in der Stille' (querus)
> BWV 123 - 'Liebster Immanuel, Herzog der Frommen,' (querus)
> BWV 138 - 'Warum Betrübst Du Dich, Mein Herz' (esp. 1st) (Schumann)
> BWV 140 - 'Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme' (GiulioCesare, Rach, querus)
> BWV 159 - 'Sehet, wir gehn hinauf gen Jerusalem' (querus)
> BWV 162 - 'Ach, ich sehe, itzt, da ich aur Hochzeit gehe' (Muse Wanderer)
> BWV 171 - 'Gott, wie dein Name, so ist auch dein Ruhm' (querus)
> BWV 182 - 'Himmelskonig, sei willkommen' (Muse Wanderer, quercus)
> BWV 195 - 'Dem gerechten muss das licht' (querus)
> BWV 198 - 'Laß, Fürstin, laß noch einen Strahl' (tdc)
> 
> Others recommended by quercus robur:
> BWV 34,51,63,66,68,74,76,90,104,105,119,127,146,147,161,167,172,175,197,199.
> 
> Anyone wish to recommend others, or second others?


You left out my other suggestions of BWV. 78 Jesu, der du meine Seele, & 227 Jesu, meine Freude (yes I know its a funeral motet but I include it anyhow).

No worries though I'm glad you compiled the results thus far.


----------



## Lukecash12

Fugue Meister said:


> You left out my other suggestions of BWV. 78 Jesu, der du meine Seele, & 227 Jesu, meine Freude (yes I know its a funeral motet but I include it anyhow).
> 
> No worries though I'm glad you compiled the results thus far.


If we get into motets then we're getting into a whole other truckload of recommendations. Of course, it's Bach so that's to be expected, the guy wrote thousands of good pieces.


----------



## Marcel

I recommend the BWV 127 with the Peter Kooy version in the bass register. Is my preferrred voice. This is the phrase of the bass:















Wenn einstens die Posaunen schallen,
Und wenn der Bau der Welt
Nebst denen Himmelsfesten
Zerschmettert wird zerfallen,
So denke mein, mein Gott, im besten;
Wenn sich dein Knecht einst vors Gerichte stellt,
Da die Gedanken sich verklagen,
So wollest du allein,
O Jesu, mein Fürsprecher sein
Und meiner Seele tröstlich sagen:
Fürwahr, fürwahr, euch sage ich:
Wenn Himmel und Erde im Feuer vergehen, 
So soll doch ein Gläubiger ewig bestehen.
Er wird nicht kommen ins Gericht
Und den Tod ewig schmecken nicht.
Nur halte dich,
Mein Kind, an mich:
Ich breche mit starker und helfender Hand
Des Todes gewaltig geschlossenes Band.


----------



## Marcel

Muse Wanderer said:


> Oh the cantatas by JS Bach are astonishing! Each and every one I have listened to are a work of upmost brilliance.
> 
> I started my cantata adventure few months ago. The decision to start off with Suzuki's set was based on the excellent sound and consistently good instrumentation and singers. Suzuki uses period instrument and the cantatas are set chronoligically with the earliest compositions first. I then like to listen to the same cantatas by Gardiner, Rilling, Koopman and Richter.
> 
> Gardiner's production is also excellent and a close second. To my ears Suzuki has brighter acoustics that fit very well with the cantatas. The pitch of the instruments is at A=465, a brighter sound which also favours female voices. Rilling set is fairly good but the modern intruments don't fit in as well and the singers tend to be too operatic at times. Koopman has some excellent singers but the music is not as upbeat as Suzuki or Gardiner. Richter was my introduction to Bach's best known vocal works and I respect whatever he touches, and his 75 cantata box is a great addition to my collection.
> 
> I have so far listened intently to Suzuki's first four volumes and every single bar is my favourite. My experience is still limited and I am taking my time to enjoy every disc before moving on. Cantatas worth mention include:
> 
> BWV 4 - 'Christ lag in Todesbanden' is one of his earliest and a good start to Suzuki's set
> 
> BWV 12 - the 2nd movmenet 'Weinen Klagen Sorgen Sagen' was chilling to say the least.
> Bach adapted it to his B minor Mass Crucifixus so it sounded very familiar on first listen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWV131 - 'Ich Harre Des Herrn' gets better with every listen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BWV 106 - Actus tragicus , 'Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit'. The cantata is described as beautiful and fragile by many scholars. Well fitting for a funeral ode it was allegedly written for.
> 
> BWV 162 'Ach, ich sehe, itzt, da ich aur Hochzeit gehe'
> BWV 182 'Himmelskonig, sei willkommen'
> Felt like being physically hit by the sound emanating from these two, lying in my bed at 2am. It was an astounding experience!
> 
> BWV 54 - Arie 'Widerstehe doch der Sunde'. Suzuki's take is faster paced than others but oh my how good it sounds with an excellent alto singer!


Yoshikazu Mera is exquisite and superb in this cantata.


----------



## Marcel

Eschbeg said:


> BWV 61 has one of my favorite Bach arias: "Offne dich, mein ganzes Herz."


I think that is a beatifull aria. The expressiveness and nuances of von Otter are rare to hear. I listen other versions from YouTube. All great but one version sing a child also beauty: His name is Seppi Kronvitter, good performance! Thanks to Eschbeg because is a great discover this aria.


----------



## echo

freaking love this last one


----------



## Marcel

"Mit zarten und vergnugten", also is bella!


----------



## fjf

Nobody metions the 41th?: 



. This aria is particularly beautiful:


----------



## Marc

I'm not able to pick my favourite one, but I truly love BWV 125 _Mit Fried und Freud ich fahr dahin_, with the amazing alto aria "Ich will auch mit gebroch'nen Augen". Here's the tremendous recording with Philippe Herreweghe and his 'gang':


----------



## Chordalrock

Based on very cursory listening, the Suzuki set is about a billion times better in every way than Koopman, Herreweghe, Gardiner, or Richter. His singers use less vibrato - which I like. And their fast passages actually sound like music.

I like the cantatas that have voice & oboe duos or similar polyphonic texture in addition to the counterpoint provided by the bass. Haven't listened enough to say much more than that.


----------



## isorhythm

56, Kreutzstabkantate
73, Herr, wie Du willt
93, Wer nur den lieben Gott lasst walten
122, Das neugeborne Kindelein
131, Aus der Tiefe

Agree with those already mentioned. My all-time favorites are probably Jesu, der Du meine Seele and Ich habe genug.


----------



## Skilmarilion

isorhythm said:


> ... *Jesu, der Du meine Seele* ...


yes, yes. :tiphat:


----------



## Joris

To me this is one of the most beautiful pieces of music:


----------



## harryz

As much as I love Fischer Dieskau in BWV 82, the (unheralded) Barry McDaniel on Fritz Werner's classic set on Erato is even mor expressive and wonderful to my ears. A non-HIP set/ cycle with breathtaking moments

Harry Z


----------



## jenspen

Art Rock said:


> My favourite.


Heard this on the radio late one night. Had no idea what it was. Tracked it down and so started off on a journey into music beyond the orchestral and operatic favourites I had come across and followed it into those areas of the great world of music that I love most - Bach, Lieder, chamber music.... I owe J.S.Bach and Fischer-Dieskau a great deal and wrote to DFD to thank him.


----------



## aeschylus

To me, the cantatas are almost as essential as breathing.

I don't think anyone has mentioned no 42 yet; Am abend aber desselbigen Sabbats.

It contains an astonishing 11 minute aria for alto- Wo zwei und drei versammlet sind- plangent, lyrical, profound. 
It's rather like the slow movement of the double violin concerto turned sacred.

There's a serene sinfonia to introduce it.


----------



## ArtMusic

BWV 29 is quite good, which a magnificent organ concerto as the opening movement,


----------



## haydnfan

I thought that one of my favorites, bwv 41 had not been mentioned but I see it has just once. Well now twice. All of my other favorites have been mentioned many times over.

I really wish that Suzuki box set would come out. I have Rilling and Leusink right now. I'm starting to think about acquiring Gardiner or Koopman.


----------



## Guest

Today is a Lucky day,a very Lucky day.I have found recordings from the Bach cantatas and they give me so much joy that I want to buy them all.I have allready three sets,Harnoncourt / Leonhardt wich I still enjoy,Ton Koopman and Suzuki.Suzuki is so beautiful played and sung but there was allways a reservation ,it was to smooth,to polished,there was something missing.I have found the missing piece.Playing and singing is bewildering .Everthing sounds so free and full of energy and above all full of joy and in the instrumental part I hear so much virtuosity wich must come from more than just skill.Yes this is a happy day.I saw a video of the ensemble on this forum and I was lost in the most pleasing way possible.Thank you Fletcher and thanks to the forum wich make it possible In the link you can read what I'm talking about.

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2011/July11/Bach_foundation.htm

http://www.bachstiftung.com/choir-orchestra.html

http://www.bachstiftung.com/conductor.html


----------



## Fletcher

I started listening to the Cantata's of of J.S. Bach aged thirteen when I began listening to classical music. Several years later I think I've more or less heard all on disc, and have been fortunate to have performed a few (and counting) within recent years.

As an atheist I find it difficult to find as much consolation in the libretti of many of the cantatas as others do. Though I find Bach's ability to tell stories and paint pictures using both words and music deeply fascinating:

Let's take the christmas cantata BWV 63, _Christen, ätzet diesen Tag_, which is always a good starting point in the treasure trove of Bach's Cantatas. The first _Recitative_, _O selger Tag!_ takes the form of an operatic arioso. From the beginning, fitting with the text 'O blissful day', Bach paints a very tranquil picture. Ten bars in on mention of Satan's power, the tempo slows a little and the parts become busier featuring intrusive rising and falling arpeggios in the continuo plunging us into a minor tonality - perhaps these three bars depict the struggle to free from Satan's chains: Bach gently reminds us that for all of humanities achievements, there is still pain and suffering.

I also love how Bach wrote for instrument as he would for voice and in doing so found fitting combinations of instrumentation for his arias. The first aria from Cantata BWV 63, _Gott, du hast es wolh gefüget_ is a gorgeous duet between soprano and bass accompanied by a solo oboe. It is Bach's use of oboe - one of the most prominent of instruments in his cantatas - which led me to taking up the baroque oboe!





_John Eliot Gardiner rehearsing Cantata BWV 63_

--

When it comes to listening to the Cantatas I adore the power of the Monteverdi Choir for the big chorus' but find Gardiner's approach to the arias too mechanical. Koopman and the Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra convey a little more of the jazz in Bach's writing through use of tempo, as well as the inclusion of a lute/theorbo and Koopmans own organ obligatos. (I'm a little more biased to the Amsterdam lot as one of my teachers played with them for these Cantata cycles!)

There are some newer artists deserving attention: the _J.S. Bach Stiftung_ who Traverso has mentioned, and _Philippe Pierlot / Ricercar Consort_ who have made some very pleasing recordings (including BWV 63).

--

With the exception of the Passions, I'm absolutely convinced that the Cantatas are the greatest achivements of J.S. Bach's musical output, as well as being among the best musical compositions ever. For these reasons I'd very much welcome more discussion in this thread!


----------

